
Meet Hammad Safi, the 11-year-old motivational coach who has Pakistan enchanted - baybal2
https://www.dawn.com/news/1412643
======
grizzles
I was going to say "this won't end well". but on the other hand I came out
okay and I was raised in a cult that sought guidance from a bunch of old men
who lived the most unnatural cloistered lives ever. Apparently I was supposed
to gain insight from men without families who couldn't come to terms with
their own (homo)sexuality. I was even an altar boy for awhile.

~~~
DoreenMichele
Pakistan is a very young, underdeveloped country. I think that's part of it.

If you are well educated, it makes you like an "elder" compared to people who
know less than you. With the high illiteracy rates, a well educated 11 year
old (the age of a sixth grader here in the US) absolutely can be a wellspring
of knowledge to a country where a lot of people have a 2nd to 4th grade
education.

That doesn't mean this won't go bad places. But I think it helps to consider
the context.

------
megamindbrian2
"he can become what they want to do with him, but it will take time." Who is
"they" and what are they trying to "do with" this poor child?

